# Hats Off To Silver Hawk!



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

New member here, with my first post.

It is a thank you to Silver Hawk, who just overhauled my Electro-Chron pictured below. While he was at work on it, I happened to find an age-appropriate NOS stainless steel band. It is not one that was issued with this model (those are hard to find and rather pricey, I'm told), but it is a satisfactory substitute for me.

Silver Hawk took care of my watch immediately after finishing up his work for martinus scriblerus, a task that was recently recounted here. It was martinus scriblerus who "introduced" me to Silver Hawk and to the forum, so I thank him as well. Both have been incredibly helpful.

Sisyphus


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Sisyphus! :rltb:

Good to see you here...and I see you have mastered the posting of images. 

Nice Electro-Chron by the way. :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Sisyphus, it's always nice to have new members posing their watches right from the start and that looks like like a remarkably tidy piece :thumbsup:

BTW I hope Silver Hawk has issued you with your membership certificate and badge now that you've joined the Silver Hawk club


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to TheWatchForum Sisyphus 

A great looking watch you have there...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see you on the forum John (Sisyphus). I'm pleased to have been able to introduce you to Silver Hawk and this forum.

Other forum members may remember photos on this forum earlier of the Hilton Electric. I bought it from John and then took it to the Silver Hawk Memorial Hospital for Sick Electic Watches. Photo below:










The photo was before the clean-up (photo swiped from Sisyphus). It looked better in the photo than it actually was - for a while we considered changing the case. Turned out fine though.

Welcome again!

p.s. Nice Electro-Chron. The band does look good.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome Sisyphus! :rltb:
> 
> Good to see you here...*and I see you have mastered the posting of images. *
> 
> Nice Electro-Chron by the way. :yes:


I gave John the guided tour by telephone!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome 

A very striking piece you have there. B)


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about my Electro-Chron, and to martinus scriblerus for patiently guiding me through the photo posting process -- during Game 6 of the Stanley Cup, no less!

Now if I can just figure out how to add a photo or graphic to accompany my username on a post, like Bladerunner or Silver Hawk. The technologically challenged, such as myself, find these tasks daunting.

Sisyphus


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> Now if I can just figure out how to add a photo or graphic to accompany my username on a post, like Bladerunner or Silver Hawk. The technologically challenged, such as myself, find these tasks daunting.


John,

1) Go to "My Controls" under the Photo Gallery banner at the top of the screen

2) On left hand side "Edit Avatar Settings"

3) Either choose a pre-existing one or upload one.

Hope this helps.


----------

